# Styrofoam cupcake stand



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's so whimsical and perfect for cupcakes. Great job


----------



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

that is awsome!!! Great Job!!!!


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for the tutorial


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job, this would be great for my daughter's halloween party.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

What a clever idea! love it!


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks great, but didn't the spray paint melt the foam??


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Neat! That's awesome!


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

I like that.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

The pic is not showing up for me for some reason.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Halloween Princess said:


> The pic is not showing up for me for some reason.


Yeah, I can't see it either but it's still in her albums:


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't see it either 
Wait! I see it now!
Cool!


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Very whimsical, I like!


----------

